
The gene family that cheats Mendel (2017) - kim_rutherford
https://elifesciences.org/articles/28567
======
ahazred8ta
'Selfish driver' genes make you sick if you have only one copy; this limits
hybrids. "Nuckolls et al. created fluorescent versions of the poison and the
antidote and mapped their location inside and around the gametes. These
elegant experiments showed that wtf4’s poison can leave their originating
cells and cross into surrounding cells while the antidote remains trapped
inside the cells that produce it."

------
classichasclass
Best gene name ever ("wtf"). And very descriptive.

